# Too much rock?



## cichlidNub (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello,

A lake by my house has a mass supply of rocks (the darker ones between the two stacks on the sides) This tank is only a 75gl. It is stocked with your basic mbuna and a Livingston and Red Empress. All fish are at least 3in except for the Livingston (5in). Should I remove the rocks I just added to give more swimming room or should I leave it the way it is. Also should I take out the light colored ones and just add more of the dark ones. I know the correct answer to my aquascape is whatever I like, but I am just looking for some comments. Sorry for the blurry pics, using my cell phone.

Thanks

old setup:









new setup:


----------



## coopercichlid (Jun 1, 2008)

I don't think you have too much rocks at all, my 75 has about the same however I did use eggcrate. (mines all glass brand as well)

I have limestone in my tank, mostly a dark grey variety but I also have the light brown as accent colors. If you would just mix the two colors alittle bit more i think you would love the results


----------



## cichlidNub (Jan 11, 2008)

I will try mixing them next WC. Thanks


----------



## jamthoyoung (May 20, 2007)

The new setup looks great. Personally I like keeping my rock types separate - it makes you tank look like it is made of of several smaller areas, rather than one big area. You are fine with the amount of rocks.


----------



## cichlidNub (Jan 11, 2008)

Is eggcrate really needed?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

not "needed", but it helps.

gives you a stable base to build off, spreads the weight a bit (stops it concentrating on 1 point, and spreads it to the edge of the cells.) stops the rocks scratching the glass, and to a degree adds a cushion between the rocks and glass, so if they do fall they don't focus all their weight again (possibly still crack the tank, but its less likely)


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

cichlidNub said:


> Is eggcrate *really* needed?


Debatable, but definatly not manditory... I don't have any in my tanks anymore. I had a piece in my 40g long, on top of my UGF to keep to Mbuna from digging and uncovering it but took it out and never put it back in.
Oh and, you new rock stack looks much better to me :thumb:


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

i think that them new rocks make the tank look much better, its a malawi tank afterall and those fish, especially mbunas are supposed to have as much rocks/caves as possible, the more the merrier :lol:

500l malawi setup with limestone rock taken from local quarry

4 aulonacara sp. "iwanda"
1 metriaclima estherae
1 astatolapia burtoni
2 metriaclima callainos
3 metriaclima zebra "flameback"
3 metriaclima zebra
4 melanochromis johanii
4melanochromis auratus[/u]


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Looks great. 
I love rocks stacked.
Bet the fish like it better too.
:thumb:


----------



## slimbolen99 (Apr 28, 2006)

I like the mixed rock look. Gives you a kind of separation. Very nice!


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

i concurr, looks good. Plus there is plenty of room for your fishies to swim around. But it comes down to whether or not you like it.


----------

